# sticking gamefish



## bassculler (Jun 28, 2011)

Been doing some bass fishing on the upper savannah river, deepstep to be exact. And, to my surprise, i have caught several bass with large wounds. It appears that someone is sticking them. I've never bowfished but I do see multiple boats bowfishing at night in deepstep. It is my understanding that sticking gamefish is illegal. With all the non gamefish in that area, i don't understand why someone would stick a bass. These fish have been in the 2 pound range and I really wonder if they will live. To be honest, it really pi.... me off! The problem with it is, its hard to prove who is doing it. But, i would imagine if they continue, they will eventually get caught! So, if its you and you happen to read this, please stop! I see plenty of huge garr and carp that would make a good target!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 29, 2011)

The fish will live.... I will say I've slipped up and shot one..... there's sometimes they shoot out of the grass and look just like a sucker...... but I don't go out there to shoot bass.... the water moccasin population should be down for ya too! Me and the 45 have been working on them around there


----------



## j_seph (Jun 30, 2011)

I know no one who targets bass while bowfishing.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 30, 2011)

j_seph said:


> I know no one who targets bass while bowfishing.



Only when lookin for gar bait!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 30, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Only when lookin for gar bait!


 I done see I need to take you bowfishing!!


----------

